# Donor Egg cycle and irregular periods



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi . I am going to go to Cyprus for donor egg next month . I am now 44 and I don’t know what’s happened but my usual 28 day cycles are out the window . I had a 27 day cycle then 23 day then 34 . I am
Going to Cyprus hopefully next month for donor egg but I’m worried about my irregular cycle . 

This month I have had a lh surge on day 7 with no mature follicle so my ivf in the uk trying with own egg is cancelled again for the 3rd month in a row . 

I really wanted to have a natural transfer of de. I also wanted an egg collection of my own natural egg in a non
Medicated cycle . My cycles have gone irregular since doing ivf , taking mild medication only. I don’t want to keep
Delaying things so will I just have to accept I will have to take medication in order to have a fresh transfer from the donor egg ? 

How do they time a transfer with donor egg when I am So Irregular at the moment . I’m kind of done with ivf medication . Should I wait a month and see if my cycle gets back to normal or do medicated . I just want the best chances as I’m a little tired of the heartache with oe , I am Not up for heartache with de . X


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

So this isn't the same thing. But for my last own egg transfer, I had 5 cycles cancelled. They were cancelled due to fluid in my lining. We tried a natural cycle with letrozole, which essentially stops your body from producing estrogen (the theory was the estrogen was causing my body to produce fluid. They knew I would ovulate 4-7 days after my 5 days of letrozole, so I went in for multiple ultrasounds, they timed my trigger on my surge, but the letrozole helped them have an idea. I don't know, I would just go. The bad thing is if you do a natural cycle, you don;t know what will happen. Or how long you will be there.


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey Melissa . Thanks . I think the more I’ve looked into it it’s just not possible with work and my very low egg reserve and the travel involved to go to cyrpus when I am not a normal responder so I think I’ve given up on the idea of tandem cycle. It’s time to go to donor egg for me and I’m feeling a sense of relief that now I might make progress and I am Going to just have to take the medication for the transfer. 

I know I have an embryo in the freezer but what I don’t want is to have that put in , If indeed it makes the thaw and then miscarry since the rates are so high at 50 Percent for my age. It would be heartbreaking and more time passes and more Emotional Recovery time . I think if I already had a child then I can have that oe transfer done as I want two kids anyway . I have wrestled and wrestled with it and I think I’m Finding a clearer path . 

I hate medications but I think I am
Coming to terms with it’s something I am
Going to have to do . I trust the clinic so
Far i will use so will Trust their judgement. Out of interest I am Getting a new amh done so I think it will Put to bed my own egg and accept half the time my ovaries are prob just puffing out dust …. 

It would be good to know what the normal drug protocol is for a transfer for
Irregular cycles.


----------



## Positive20 (Feb 1, 2020)

@PDream1980 PM me and I can advise you on this xx


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello PDream1980,
I now also have somewhat irregular cycles ( last one was 38 days , when it used to be spot on 28 days so understand the unpredictability of your treatment. 
My clinic started with a mock cycle - put me on the contraceptive pill (mycrogynon30) 21 days ( to regulate your cycle) , followed by a period. Scan to check ovaries are quiet. Then started stimulation regime , estrogen, then progesterone to mimic a natural cycle, on day 21 I had a prostap injection to stop my own body growing an egg in the next cycle. I had two scans to check first that ovaries were quite and the second to check that I responded to the progesterone and the lining of the uterus was optimal: that 9mm and trilaminar. After the prostap injection waited few days for a period. Then start the real transfer cycle with medication estrogen in increasing amounts 4mg, then 6mg, and then start progesterone ( 2x200mg) to to make sure the lining of uterus is optimal and in sync (with the fertilised) egg at the time of transfer (whether fresh or frozen thawed, for a 5days old blastocyst, you start taking progesterone for 5 days before transfer). We now have a beautiful daughter .
Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

That’s so lovely . I bet she is snuggled in bed right now. 

What were the side effects like . I am
Worried as I am very sensitive to medication and want to avoid it but it’s looking like I might not be able to x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

PDream1980 said:


> That’s so lovely . I bet she is snuggled in bed right now.
> 
> What were the side effects like . I am
> Worried as I am very sensitive to medication and want to avoid it but it’s looking like I might not be able to x


Hi PDream1980,

any news on your cycles? Mine has gone erratic so e the May FET. June 28 days, July 32 and AF just arrived on 16th August (18 days cycle). This has happened to me before after IVF/FET but it’s so annoying as I wanted to have a transfer in September/October. I guess now I will have to wait until my period stabilises, hopefully next cycle. Sooo annoyed!


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Efi78 said:


> Hi PDream1980,
> 
> any news on your cycles? Mine has gone erratic so e the May FET. June 28 days, July 32 and AF just arrived on 16th August (18 days cycle). This has happened to me before after IVF/FET but it’s so annoying as I wanted to have a transfer in September/October. I guess now I will have to wait until my period stabilises, hopefully next cycle. Sooo annoyed!


Exactly the same thing going on here . I had a 19 day cycle this time , last one 34 days . on day 3 today . Only got one follicle on each ovary from the scan today . Still going to see if I can manage an egg collection before going to Greece on the 29th . I decided on serum 😀. 

It’s hard enough as it is without irregular cycles coming in to play . 

How are you ? Are you taking any medications for the fet ? Or to stabilise periods ? X


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

PDream1980 said:


> Exactly the same thing going on here . I had a 19 day cycle this time , last one 34 days . on day 3 today . Only got one follicle on each ovary from the scan today . Still going to see if I can manage an egg collection before going to Greece on the 29th . I decided on serum 😀.
> 
> It’s hard enough as it is without irregular cycles coming in to play .
> 
> How are you ? Are you taking any medications for the fet ? Or to stabilise periods ? X


Hi PDream1980,
I m glad you chose a clinic. I have read stellar reviews about Serum.
No medications yet. Waiting for cycle to stabilise. Usually when this happens it stabilises after the short cycle (ie I have a long one followed by a short one and then back to normal). But it is sooo annoying!


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sooo annoying . It’s quite the journey isn’t it ! I wonder why some women have to go through this and some don’t . 

The only thing I worry about is the child feeling different or upset if they knew they were donor conceived . Nothing else bothers me . I can’t decide to tell or not not . A friend of mine thinks absolutely not , there’s nothing to tell , whereas some think it’s best to tell them early. What are your plans in that regard ? The last changed in July in Greece where the donor can decide if they want to be anonymous or not x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

PDream1980 said:


> Sooo annoying . It’s quite the journey isn’t it ! I wonder why some women have to go through this and some don’t .
> 
> The only thing I worry about is the child feeling different or upset if they knew they were donor conceived . Nothing else bothers me . I can’t decide to tell or not not . A friend of mine thinks absolutely not , there’s nothing to tell , whereas some think it’s best to tell them early. What are your plans in that regard ? The last changed in July in Greece where the donor can decide if they want to be anonymous or not x


I am not sure yet. I am more inclined towards telling. But I really don’t know until I meet the child. 
i don t think the child will be bothered. Also, by the time they will grow up things will have changed drammatically and maybe DE will be something people are more open about.
However, if you don’t tell them and somehow they discover, then it will be a total blow for them. I am also really bad at lying so not quite sure I could live without telling. But you know, until we actually go through the process and meet the child it is just not possible to know how we will feel.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

Hi

I'm also going out to Cyprus next month for the third time now. I'm 36 and have premature ovarian failure so egg donor is the only way for us to go really. I've always had to go on the pill for 21 days as my periods are so irregular (once since my mc in January) it also helps in planning the exact time to go out there as I will have a withdrawal bleed always on the 5th day after I stop the pill. Also with my ademyosis and endo I feel like it calms everything down a little. 

Has anyone had prostrap injection for egg donor collection? I've only had it once when trying with oe and my endo is flaring up this month and not sure if it's too late now for me as I'm on the 12th day of my pill (microgynon) worried that my endo will ruin the plan!!


----------

